# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  How to clean your body after your cycle??

## Hippocrates1985

Hey guys,

I want to understand everything about Post-Cycle Therapy. I was doing this in all my cycles:-

After 1 week of my cycle, I will take:-

1- 1ml of Pregnyl 5000 U for 1 day

2- 1 tab of Clomid 50mg for 7 days.

I noticed that way was wrong, after I read Anabolics 2006 book but I did not understand it very well.

I need your help to understand it, please.

----------


## Big

pct is not to "clean your body", it is to help restore your natural testosterone production. Read the stickies at the top of the pct section and they will explain everything.

----------


## Kale

As Ima said read eveything here http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=77 that has IMPORTANT next to it at the top of the page

----------


## Hippocrates1985

OOOOOh my friends. I have headic from reading alot of things in this topic. This topic make me crazy and I can not think anymore. 

Please, make it easy for me and very simple. Let me put it as question and I need the answer from you to undestand it vey well.

1- If my cycle for 3 monthes, when should I start my PCT???

----------


## Big

> OOOOOh my friends. I have headic from reading alot of things in this topic. This topic make me crazy and I can not think anymore. 
> 
> Please, make it easy for me and very simple. Let me put it as question and I need the answer from you to undestand it vey well.
> 
> 1- If my cycle for 3 monthes, when should I start my PCT???


it depends on what your cycle consists of.

----------


## Hippocrates1985

Ima******ger don't laugh on me because I'm here to learn. 

My cycle contain alot of stuffs and here they are:-

First month I'll use:-

1- Anadrol .

2- Test. E.

3- Deca -50

4- Equipoise .

5- Filabol.

Second month I'll use:-

1- Anavar .

2- Deca-50

3- Test. Prop.

4- Equipoise.

5- Primobolan .

6- Filabol.

7- Test. E.

Thir month I'll use:-

1- Anavar.

2- Deca-250.

3- Sustanon -100

4- Parabolan .

5- Primobolan.

6- Winstrol (Stanozolol )

So now, my PCT should depends on my third month or what??

Please my friend I want to understand what is goin' on.

Help me.

----------


## Big

why 2 tests (prop and e) in month 2?
if you don't want to switch things around, then your pct would be based on a sust cycle since that's what you'll be in for the last month. A little research will show you when to start pct. Just for informational purposes, say your last month was test e, which is a long ester, you would wait a couple weeks to start pct while the test clears your system. On the other hand, if your last month was test prop, you could start your pct right after the cycle since the prop would clear your system in a couple days.

----------


## Big

also on a different note, stop your deca a couple weeks before you stop the test.

----------


## Hippocrates1985

I'm really happy to find someone like to teach me some information about steroids . Thank you very much my friend.

Here is what I understood from you:-

Go to your last month of your cycle and find the longest ester in your cycle and based on that wait until the end of the half life of that ester. Then start your PCT.

About your question Why I have 2 tests in month 2 :-

I do not know if this is a reson or not but I'm going to put test. prop. with Deca -50 in the same syring and the same thing with Equipoise and Primobolan . Correct me if it is not correct.

Now after I knew when should I start my PCT, I want to ask about my PCT.

1- What should I do with Pregnyl? Should I take 5000U in one time or take small units? I don't understand that?

2- What about Clomid? Should I start it with Pregnyl or after finishing Pregnyl?

3- What about Nolvadex ? Should I take with all the other stuffs above??

4- What make crazy in this because I read Anabolics 2006 book in pages 69-70 under The PoWeR PCT Program. Man, you should look to that to understand what I mean.

Thank you from my heart to your help

----------


## Big

Read x-moes ecxellent article on HCG here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=292564
as there are different points of view on when to take it.
prop needs to be shot ed or eod, where deca does not.
You should post your stats and dosages for more input on your cycle.

----------


## Hippocrates1985

My friend Ima, can you give me your e-mail? I will send to you me cycle.

Please be with me to understand what I'm doing.

----------


## Hippocrates1985

why no buddy wants to help me?

----------

